# Least favorite tarantula species



## woodermeloon (Oct 26, 2016)

It's been over a year since there has been a post about peoples least favorite species.

My least favorite spider I've kept was a female H_aplopelma lividum (cobalt blue). _Firstly, I found her abdomen to be so tiny compared to my new worlds and I thought it gave her an overall goofy/male appearance. Also, she was crazy defensive, to the point where she would drip venom and flip over backwards to keep a threat posture. I almost never caught that T eating because it was so busy trying to scare away my tongs. Lastly she quickly became a pet hole and I didn't see her once for the last two years of her life (not even a few legs!). The only way I knew she was alive was  because she'd throw her  food bulbous out of her burrow. Based off my one experience with H. Lividum I would not take another unless it was gifted to me.

Id really like to hear your least favorite species and why. What T's have you found to be pet rocks? Which ones are so defensive that even feeding them is a chore? Do you hate avics because they projectile shit everywhere? Let me know your thoughts!


----------



## Ellenantula (Oct 26, 2016)

Euathlus _parvulus.  _Honestly, under normal lighting -- it just looked small and brown, nothing really special.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 26, 2016)

H lividum has great colors, a interesting lifestyle and a attitude, thats all i look for. guess it depends on the person...

my least favorite would have to be G porteri, because it has boring colors, doesnt move much, doesnt change things in the enclosure and cant be counted on to eat.
ps cursing isnt really tolerated here.

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Oct 26, 2016)

For me, it would probably have to be my G. pulchripes as of late. Not that I hate her as a T, it's just that mine is VERY inactive (not sure of premolt, hasn't eaten in a good 4 months at least). She just sits around and moves around once every day or less! Love her, but her no movement is a big factor. Love T's that are always out and doing something  Still love her though. Btw, agree with @Venom1080. G. rosea are probably my least favorite spider that I have seen. Just seems like a very plain, almost boring T. No offense to the G. rosea fanbase

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BobBarley (Oct 27, 2016)

WeightedAbyss75 said:


> G. rosea are probably my least favorite spider that I have seen. Just seems like a very plain, almost boring T. No offense to the G. rosea fanbase


Wot m8 fite me irl m8.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Moonohol (Oct 27, 2016)

I really could not pick a least favorite out of the Ts I have. That said, I agree with others in the thread about G. rosea. I can't see myself ever getting one.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Sarkhan42 (Oct 27, 2016)

Definitely G. porteri, by appearance, habits, mood swings, how common they are, I do not ever see myself getting one, maybe G rosea, but definitely not porteri.


----------



## dopamine (Oct 27, 2016)

G. rosea or B. smithi. Nothing against them as tarantulas, but the rosea are a dime a dozen in the hobby and i don't understand the continuing hype behind the smithi.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BobBarley (Oct 27, 2016)

Moonohol said:


> That said, I agree with others in the thread about G. rosea. I can't see myself ever getting one.


U wot m8?  I'll fite you irl too, after I'm done with @WeightedAbyss75

EDIT:  





dopamine said:


> G. rosea or B. smithi. Nothing against them as tarantulas, but the rosea are a dime a dozen in the hobby


Friggin' @dopamine

Reactions: Informative 1 | Funny 7 | Lollipop 1 | Cake 1


----------



## magicmed (Oct 27, 2016)

I actually haven't disliked any T yet. my p. irminia threatens me a lot, but I think it's kind of cute. the one I'm most "worried" about is the euathlus sp red. just seems so fragile and so curious I'm afraid he will get a toe stuck someday. My b. boehmei both kick hairs like crazy but it hasn't bothered me yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 27, 2016)

Oh, not the hate on _G.rosea_. I have at the moment a baby the size of a nail, that my cousin parked to me, and I have let him/her out for a walk, today, while cleaning. They are lovely in a certain way, and strangely, that little is almost always hungry and quite "active" :-s

I prefer _G.rosea_ over _B.smithi_ -.-

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5 | Love 1 | Award 1


----------



## Marijan2 (Oct 27, 2016)

Probably Avicularia spp., I don't know why but they don't interest me tiniest bit, i have kept them but... i dunno

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johnny quango (Oct 27, 2016)

It will always be G rosea/porteri i almost bought 1 last Friday but i saw sense

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 27, 2016)

_Avicularia _and _Poecilotheria _are seriously two genus I'm not even interested a bit. Never was, since '92 when I started. Traded a juve _A.avicularia_ back then not even after three months.

Striking colors, no matter, anyway.

I'm an hardcore fan of OW obligate burrowers and NW so called "intermediate" T's like genus _Ephebopus_, _Megaphobema_, 'Phamps' and such. Genus _Psalmopoeus _for life when it comes to arboreals.

Basically I have (now, I mean, not when I started) among my collection, a couple of females (plus a _G.rosea_ sling) 'Grammo/Brachy' due to rescue from annoyed owners or thanks to those fellas screaming anti-spiders Ladies u_u

and an old like hell _B.albopilosum_ grumpy witch that I love. I suppose she's 13 or 14, mah I don't even remember... too much T's "under the bridge" 

Oh, and "dwarfs" as well, even if after watching Viper69 pics and the way he speak about those I'm changing my mind :-s

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Love 1


----------



## Misty Day (Oct 27, 2016)

_Theraphosa_s. Dealing with terrible hairs for a brown drab looking spider doesn't appeal to me. There's so many more beautiful spiders that get large like _Pamphobeteus_ that interest me much more.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 27, 2016)

Misty Day said:


> _Theraphosa_s. Dealing with terrible hairs for a brown drab looking spider doesn't appeal to me.


Ah ah, I understand what you mean. Anyway I found genus _Theraphosa _aestethic amazing, they look so pockmarked kitsch, sort of T's exposed to a green light radioactive 'fallout', lovely 8 legged ghouls

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Love 2


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Oct 27, 2016)

My least favourite species is_ Haplopelma minax_. I had a specimen that liked to come charging out of her burrow, fangs first, at the slightest vibrations in her enclosure.  As a result I had to block the entrance to her burrow in order to do cage maintenance. My other Asians (I have two different _Chilobrachys _and a _H. lividum) _have never displayed any similar behaviour. Now, around a year ago, I did some work in another city for a month. When I returned I was tired and I had to deal with all my T´s. For one reason or another, I forgot to block the entrance of her burrow, and in a split second, the _minax_ run up my arm. After that I was fed up with her, and I gave her away. I received two bottles of really nice red wine in return, so I certainly feel that I got the better end of that trade

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Misty Day (Oct 27, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Ah ah, I understand what you mean. Anyway I found genus _Theraphosa _aestethic amazing, they look so pockmarked kitsch, sort of T's exposed to a green light radioactive 'fallout', lovely 8 legged ghouls


I do think a_pophysis_ is one of the better looking _Theraphosa_s, but I still wouldn't go through the hairs. Not worth it. I can only merely tolerate my _N.coloratovillosus_ hairs, and they're only 1.5 inches.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 27, 2016)

TownesVanZandt said:


> For one reason or another, I forgot to block the entrance of her burrow, and in a split second, the _minax_ run up my arm.


It's amazing how gentle, kind, benign, compassionate is the *Goddess *0.1 _Pelinobius muticus_ PBUH -- Peace Be Upon Her

Such a thing is *impossible *when dealing with Her. By far She's the Holy Mother of every _Theraphosidae_

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Oct 27, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> It's amazing how gentle, kind, benign, compassionate is the *Goddess *0.1 _Pelinobius muticus_ PBUH -- Peace Be Upon Her
> 
> Such a thing is *impossible *when dealing with Her. By far She's the Holy Mother of every _Theraphosidae_


I am still waiting to determine how many Goddesses I have among my four small ones. They have moulted once during my care, but they are still way too small to sex. With their growth rate, it´s a bit like waiting for Godot.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 27, 2016)

TownesVanZandt said:


> I am still waiting to determine how many Goddesses I have among my four small ones. They have moulted once during my care, but they are still way too small to sex. With their growth rate, it´s a bit like waiting for Godot.


I wish you a poker of *Goddess *my friend

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Formerphobe (Oct 27, 2016)

I use to say that I didn't care for arboreals. Then, a couple of master enablers got to me. I now have several permanent resident arboreals in my collection.

I use to say that I would never have any of the Theraphosa genus. Just not attractive to me. Then I ended up raising a stirmi sling. I was very sad when she died after a bad molt. With proper precautions, the hairs were a non issue.

I've kept dwarf species before. Ended up trading them. Each species is beautiful in its own right, I just like the bigger spiders.

All you rosea/porteri haters- my two must be atypical. One of them is always busy doing something. "Grandma" doesn't eat very often, but the youngster has yet to turn down any of her monthly meals.

I'm hesitant to name any 'least favorite'. Seems a guaranteed way for me to end up with one, or more. Lol And I'm trying to pare down my collection.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 2 | Award 1


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Oct 27, 2016)

Formerphobe said:


> Lol And I'm trying to pare down my collection.


それは不可能です
(Sorry, love Japanese )

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Oct 27, 2016)

Poecilotheria metallica. I don't think I will ever own one, their screaming colours just don't appeal to me. I like most spiders that are popular in the hobby, and have several, but not this one. Not sure about the entire genus, occasionally I see a pic of a regalis or ornata, and I think they look nice, but I like the more subtle beauty of my T.violaceus or P.pulcher.


----------



## mistertim (Oct 27, 2016)

I've really never been interested in obligate burrowers (ducks @Chris LXXIX 's punch). They just don't appeal to me...I can respect them as very interesting animals with some very interesting habits but keeping them just isn't for me. I'm much more of an arboreal fan.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jeff23 (Oct 27, 2016)

None.  I just hope I am not their least favorite.....Whats on the menu tonight?  Crickets again.  Waaa Hoooo!

I have tried to learn everything possible before each purchase and have successfully avoided the ones where I am not a fit for them at this point in my life and experience (high venom potency and extreme care requirements).



Andrea82 said:


> Poecilotheria metallica. I don't think I will ever own one, their screaming colours just don't appeal to me. I like most spiders that are popular in the hobby, and have several, but not this one. Not sure about the entire genus, occasionally I see a pic of a regalis or ornata, and I think they look nice, but I like the more subtle beauty of my T.violaceus or P.pulcher.


I agree with you about T.violaceus or P.pulcher.  In fact I love everything I have gotten so far in the Psalm's and Tapi's.  It isn't the colors for any Poecilotheria for me, but more about my skill not being ready for highly potent T's.  I just don't see the need to go there with all of the NW arboreal choices available.



dopamine said:


> G. rosea or B. smithi. Nothing against them as tarantulas, but the rosea are a dime a dozen in the hobby and i don't understand the continuing hype behind the smithi.


B. Smithi is probably over-hyped but that shouldn't sway you against them by itself.  I know I didn't understand the love for them when I first started this hobby.  Then I got a 5" adult (rescued it from Petco).  It is a favorite of mine now.  I still need to determine sex for it and hope it is a female so I can enjoy it for quite a few more years.  It doesn't bulldoze or move around a lot.  But mine puts on a show eating live crickets every week and is a real beauty on display right out in the middle of the container almost 24/7.  It only goes to the hide to eat.  Mine has never thrown hairs.

EDIT* Small Pic is my current avatar

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## compnerd7 (Oct 27, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> _Avicularia _and _Poecilotheria _are seriously two genus I'm not even interested a bit. Never was, since '92 when I started. Traded a juve _A.avicularia_ back then not even after three months.
> 
> Striking colors, no matter, anyway.
> 
> ...


Seriously? 



dopamine said:


> G. rosea or B. smithi. Nothing against them as tarantulas, but the rosea are a dime a dozen in the hobby and i don't understand the continuing hype behind the smithi.


It's the striking colors, if your confused about that hype.



Marijan2 said:


> Probably Avicularia spp., I don't know why but they don't interest me tiniest bit, i have kept them but... i dunno


Again, seriously?


It's a trick question. If your answer was anything but "I don't have a LEAST favorite", then you failed 



Andrea82 said:


> Poecilotheria metallica. I don't think I will ever own one, their screaming colours just don't appeal to me. I like most spiders that are popular in the hobby, and have several, but not this one. Not sure about the entire genus, occasionally I see a pic of a regalis or ornata, and I think they look nice, but I like the more subtle beauty of my T.violaceus or P.pulcher.


I think we have a "hipster" T collecter here^^^

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Oct 27, 2016)

compnerd7 said:


> I think we have a "hipster" T collecter here^^^


Lol, not at all. Like i posted, I have many tarantula that are hobbyists favorite. B.smithi, A.metallica, A.versicolor, B.albopilosum and E.sp.Red. So...not hipster at all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bugmom (Oct 27, 2016)

Misty Day said:


> _Theraphosa_s. Dealing with terrible hairs for a brown drab looking spider doesn't appeal to me. There's so many more beautiful spiders that get large like _Pamphobeteus_ that interest me much more.


Completely agree. I think they are just so ugly, and the care requirements for an ill-tempered, ugly spider that will leave me itchy just isn't worth it to me. 

I also have very little interest in Poecilotheria as a whole, in terms of keeping them for myself. I'll breed them since there's plenty of other people that like them, and they're not THAT hard to keep IMO. But I don't feel a desire to purchase more for my personal collection.

B. smithi is okay, yeah they're pretty but I think my B. baumgarteni is prettier. 

Euathlus and Avicularia are nice to look at, but it seems like as adults, they all look so similar that I have trouble telling them apart.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## truecreature (Oct 27, 2016)

I think G. porteri is pretty, especially with that shimmery pink carapace. It's just a more subtle, refined sort of beauty than it is with the gaudier species if you must know  Don't be hatin'!

As for my least favorite, I've never owned one but it'd probably be a Theraphosa due to the setae and the extra effort required in having a super humid cage. I shudder even just thinking about that constant battle against mold and mites.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Award 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 27, 2016)

compnerd7 said:


> Seriously?


Seriously. I have no interest in poop snipers ('Avics') nor "run & hide" T's ('Pokies').

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## edesign (Oct 27, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> Lol, not at all. Like i posted, I have many tarantula that are hobbyists favorite. B.smithi, A.metallica, A.versicolor, B.albopilosum and E.sp.Red. So...not hipster at all


As if versicolor don't have screaming colors. Or A. metallica (the white tipped hairs are pretty gaudy in their own way, imho, I will have one again some day though!). I don't buy your reason, Ms. Hipster


----------



## Andrea82 (Oct 27, 2016)

edesign said:


> As if versicolor don't have screaming colors. Or A. metallica (the white tipped hairs are pretty gaudy in their own way, imho, I will have one again some day though!). I don't buy your reason, Ms. Hipster


I knew someone would come and bite me in the rear about that, 
A.versicolor is like a waterpainting, blended splashes of color, seamlessly going from one colour to the next.  P.metallica is like a harsh oilpainting.
It is the combination of colours on a P.metallica. Blue against yellow, don't like that combo. A.metallica has blue with white tipped legs, true, but still a far more subtle combination.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kymura (Oct 27, 2016)

This is hard for me as I honestly love all of mine. I have a couple that are more my favorites but none I dislike. 
I'm assuming I wouldn't enjoy obligate borrowers as I like to see my T's. But than again I only see my OBT every month or so and that's always a treat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Oct 27, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> Blue against yellow, don't like that combo


Interesting that's an extremely popular color combination in men's fashion here in the USA, been that way for decades.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeff23 (Oct 27, 2016)

Bugmom said:


> ....... Euathlus and Avicularia are nice to look at, but it seems like as adults, they all look so similar that I have trouble telling them apart.


I think everybody struggles with certain ones.  

Your comment reminded me of a struggle that I have got.  I currently don't own any Pamphobeteus, but actually would like to acquire something in this genus.  But every time I start looking at adult female pictures, I can't seem to separate them enough to pick one easily (that is also available).  I then give up and move on.... But it is on my "want" rather than "not want" list.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## edesign (Oct 27, 2016)

I mentally went through all 33 I have at home, just got six more today so no comment on them (Avics and a Tappie, I have other species of both genera), and I can't think of a least favorite lol. I guess it would be the ones I rarely see like my Orphnaecus sp blue sling but even then I can usually catch it chilling on top of its volcano mind. I don't really have favorites of anything, just depends on my mood.



Chris LXXIX said:


> Seriously. I have no interest in poop snipers ('Avics') nor "run & hide" T's ('Pokies').


Not sure how you can use "run and hide" as the reason to dislike pokies while saying you enjoy your burrowers lol 

Although my 6" regalis often stays put and my near 6" ornata has moments where it refuses to move even from blowing and tapping when I need to open the cage to feed it. I think it's a size thing, my other pokes are a few inches smaller or slings. I don't have enough burrowers to do a fair comparison atm. I think most of my collection is arboreal...or confused about what they are lol


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Oct 27, 2016)

T


Chris LXXIX said:


> pasa, man. Pasa.


Thought you meant to act as a sac XD Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 27, 2016)

edesign said:


> Not sure how you can use "run and hide" as the reason to dislike pokies while saying you enjoy your burrowers lol


I like _Theraphosidae _with attitude, that's all. I doubt that a _H.hainanum_ possess the same "shy" (let's not count the potent venom) behavior of a _P.metallica_. And so forth.

Nothing to say about those two genus (_Avicularia _and _Poecilotheria_) colors, but the standards I want are others.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## edesign (Oct 27, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> I knew someone would come and bite me in the rear about that,
> A.versicolor is like a waterpainting, blended splashes of color, seamlessly going from one colour to the next.  P.metallica is like a harsh oilpainting.
> It is the combination of colours on a P.metallica. Blue against yellow, don't like that combo. A.metallica has blue with white tipped legs, true, but still a far more subtle combination.


Lol. I can buy that explanation  Although I find my versi slings to be high contrast. Maybe one day they'll have adult colors lol. Bought them around 1/2" over a year ago, last August. Still under 1.5"...


----------



## edesign (Oct 27, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I like _Theraphosidae _with attitude, that's all. I doubt that a _H.hainanum_ possess the same "shy" (let's not count the potent venom) behavior of a _P.metallica_. And so forth.
> 
> Nothing to say about those two genus (_Avicularia _and _Poecilotheria_) colors, but the standards I want are others.


I have a feeling that after her next molt my ornata won't put up with anything from anybody but I doubt she'll be slamming in to her enclosure walls just because I walked by...or maybe she will, I've heard of some that nasty lol.

I keep debating an O. aureotibialis...what's your thoughts on that one?


----------



## mistertim (Oct 27, 2016)

Jeff23 said:


> I think everybody struggles with certain ones.
> 
> Your comment reminded me of a struggle that I have got.  I currently don't own any Pamphobeteus, but actually would like to acquire something in this genus.  But every time I start looking at adult female pictures, I can't seem to separate them enough to pick one easily (that is also available).  I then give up and move on.... But it is on my "want" rather than "not want" list.


Pamphos seem really cool but that's one of the things about them...the sexual dimorphism is backwards from how it is in most other species...females really tend to look pretty drab when compared to the males.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 27, 2016)

edesign said:


> I have a feeling that after her next molt my ornata won't put up with anything from anybody but I doubt she'll be slamming in to her enclosure walls just because I walked by...or maybe she will, I've heard of some that nasty lol.
> 
> I keep debating an O. aureotibialis...what's your thoughts on that one?


Well, temperament vary as you know, so no one can predict the outcome. Now, I don't want to undermine genus _Poecilotheria_, no way. Just that, if/when compared to other Asian arboreal _Theraphosidae _like _L.nigerrimum_ or the African ones (_S.calceatum_ above everything) they aren't IMO in that high strung league.

As far as _O.aureotibialis_ in Italy back then they had their "moment", and at very interesting prices. I like them, size isn't the best IMO, but anyway they are great.

Let's say a perfect "must have" between 'Haplos' and genus _Chilobrachys _

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## edesign (Oct 27, 2016)

Yeah they're definitely cheap as slings. Smaller is ok as I doubt I'll see it much and means I can use a smaller adult enclosure heh. I've wanted a Chilo for quite a while too (horns up! \m/\m/ ha!) just always find an arboreal I want instead haha. Not too interested in Haplos right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Oct 27, 2016)

Bugmom said:


> Euathlus and Avicularia are nice to look at, but it seems like as adults, they all look so similar that I have trouble telling them apart.


You aren't looking closely enough at adults then, esp for Avics. None of my Avis looks anything like another Avic I own.

The same for Euathlus IMO.
https://sites.google.com/site/chiletarantulas/home

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## edesign (Oct 27, 2016)

Avic. purpurea, versicolor, metallica, huriana, and juruensis are all very different looking from your standard A. avic. Braunshauseni are typically larger than the others as adults. Geroldi and diversipes have their differences too.

A few do look pretty similar to the "regular" one but many do not.


----------



## BobBarley (Oct 27, 2016)

How can you guys dislike G. rosea????

@dopamine @WeightedAbyss75 @Moonohol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Funny 1 | Love 1 | Award 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Moonohol (Oct 27, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> View attachment 223615
> View attachment 223616
> View attachment 223617
> View attachment 223618
> ...


I mean, it's still a Tarantula, so I can't say that it isn't adorable...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Oct 27, 2016)

Formerphobe said:


> All you rosea/porteri haters- my two must be atypical. One of them is always busy doing something. "Grandma" doesn't eat very often, but the youngster has yet to turn down any of her monthly meals.


I am very partial to my gorgeous rosie -- vibrant colours.  And she is always up to something -- never knew a T to redecorate and move her ping pong ball so often.  Mine missed the 'pet rock' memo.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Rosies Rule!
"And this is mine, and this is mine, and this is mine....



BobBarley said:


> How can you guys dislike G. rosea????


Love your pix so much that I had to show mine.  I know today's rosies are the smithis of the 70s -- but what's so horrible about that?   Psycho?  You betcha.  Part of their charm! And when they aren't hungry -- they offer up such a desecrated unrecognizable murdered feeders -- hey  -- you gotta respect that level of anger.  That's a LOT of anger.  lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Award 1


----------



## BobBarley (Oct 27, 2016)

Ellenantula said:


> Love your pix so much that I had to show mine.  I know today's rosies are the smithis of the 70s -- but what's so horrible about that?   Psycho?  You betcha.  Part of their charm! And when they aren't hungry -- they offer up such a desecrated unrecognizable murdered feeder -- hey  -- you gotta respect that level of anger.  That's a LOT of anger.  lol


Agreed.  Thanks, the one pictured is my gravid female.  She was paired last year around this time, and still hasn't dropped a sack though.  She is also fairly defensive.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Oct 27, 2016)

Hope you get a sack! (fingers crossed).  With the imports bans and all.... well, it wouldn't be T keeping without a good old rosea.  Mine was actually captive bred (or so I was told -- got it from Jamies).  We need more in the hobby in spite of the haters!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Oct 27, 2016)

Acanthoscurria genus hasnever interested me and most Avicularia (with a couple exceptions). 

..To be completely honest I don't see the hype in Pamphobeteus or Theraphosa either. Big brown things where each species within their genus just looks like the next. 

Of course it comes to individual opinions. Its not that I hate them I am just completely uninterested in them.


----------



## mistertim (Oct 27, 2016)

KezyGLA said:


> Acanthoscurria genus hasnever interested me and most Avicularia (with a couple exceptions).
> 
> ..To be completely honest I don't see the hype in Pamphobeteus or Theraphosa either. Big brown things where each species within their genus just looks like the next.
> 
> Of course it comes to individual opinions. Its not that I hate them I am just completely uninterested in them.


With Pamphos that's only true of the females, though.


----------



## 14pokies (Oct 28, 2016)

Most boring spider I have ever owned was G.pulchripes.. I had three and they never did anything EVER.. They Just sat out in the open derpin around..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EulersK (Oct 28, 2016)

14pokies said:


> They Just sat out in the open derpin around..


A giant gorgeous spider that is never hiding. Yeah, what a drag.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## 14pokies (Oct 28, 2016)

EulersK said:


> A giant gorgeous spider that is never hiding. Yeah, what a drag.


I like Ts that web and or build cool burrows.. 

They aren't the prettiest T either compared to the majority of Ts that I keep


----------



## Andrea82 (Oct 28, 2016)

Guys guys...the question was which tarantulais your least favourite, so if someone answers that, it doesn't mean he or she disliked the T, sjeez.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 28, 2016)

KezyGLA said:


> Acanthoscurria genus hasnever interested me


Give a chance one day to _A.geniculata_, my man, those lovely itchy monsters are amazing, I tell you

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## KezyGLA (Oct 28, 2016)

mistertim said:


> With Pamphos that's only true of the females, though.


I agree, though most males look the same too. Striking yet short lived 



Chris LXXIX said:


> Give a chance one day to _A.geniculata_, my man, those lovely itchy monsters are amazing, I tell you


Itchy indeed though I still prefer the N. chromatus to the A. genic


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 28, 2016)

KezyGLA said:


> Itchy indeed though I still prefer the N. chromatus to the A. genic


One thing I love and IMO priceless about _A.geniculata_: after a _B.dubia_ meal, when they clean themselves, if you watch closely those eyes and chelicerae moving, those looks like a sort of 1900 bodybuilder/barons mustaches

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KezyGLA (Oct 28, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> One thing I love and IMO priceless about _A.geniculata_: after a _B.dubia_ meal, when they clean themselves, if you watch closely those eyes and chelicerae moving, those looks like a sort of 1900 bodybuilder/barons mustaches


Like Arnie in the 70s

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KezyGLA (Oct 28, 2016)

A. genic are quite nice though I think N. chromatus look better and they still demolish food like crazy. They dont get enough credit. The carapace of E. murinus, the legs of A. genic, the abdomen of B. vagans, the attitude of P. pulcher and the appetite of the late Lucci Paverotti

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jeff23 (Oct 28, 2016)

Do I detect a revolt of the Rosies?


14pokies said:


> Most boring spider I have ever owned was G.pulchripes.. I had three and they never did anything EVER.. They Just sat out in the open derpin around..


Yeah but this activity describes the majority of the species in this hobby (especially when we create hides for them and drop prey right in front of them).  The important thing is how good of a job they do at doing nothing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 14pokies (Oct 28, 2016)

Jeff23 said:


> Do I detect a revolt of the Rosies?
> 
> Yeah but this activity describes the majority of the species in this hobby (especially when we create hides for them and drop prey right in front of them).  The important thing is how good of a job they do at doing nothing.


No way new poo trails tell me my arboreals did something while I was sleeping.. I notice something new with my OBs enclosure regularly wether it's signs they are expanding, openeing new chambers or sealing them off etc..  

With G.pulchripes they ignored there hides created a mound out of there sub in the middle of there enclosure layed a thin layer of web on it and did nothing for 5 years..

I wouldn't take another pulchripes if someone payed me $100 to take it!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KezyGLA (Oct 28, 2016)

I don't know why rosies are hated so much. Yes they are common. Yes they don't do much.... but they are pretty much the backbone (little irony) of this hobby. I wonder how few hobbyists there would be without that gem that pulls them in. Yes they are a little boring but they send most on the way to keeping more species, and that my friends is one of the most important things to remember. They are the beginning of the interest in keeping arachnids for most. 

As for their appearance. They come in a few different forms. Each of which aren't dull IMO. Be it shiny gold with rose carapace to deep pink/reds, each CF is attractive to my eyes. So what if everyone has got one. There is good reason for that and any collection without one is lacking the infamous icon of theraphosidae.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Jeff23 (Oct 28, 2016)

14pokies said:


> No way new poo trails tell me my arboreals did something while I was sleeping.. I notice something new with my OBs enclosure regularly wether it's signs they are expanding, openeing new chambers or sealing them off etc..
> 
> With G.pulchripes they ignored there hides created a mound out of there sub in the middle of there enclosure layed a thin layer of web on it and did nothing for 5 years..
> 
> I wouldn't take another pulchripes if someone payed me $100 to take it!


My G. pulchripes are are only nearing Juvenile state so I don't have any adults.  I provided all of them pre-made burrows and a couple of them have bulldozed to the point that more airspace exists underneath the substrate than above it on my large deli cups.  

I can see that my sexed females - Neoholothele incei and Bumba cabocla are always at work doing something with changes everyday on their living areas.  I am thrilled with both of them.  Some people have stated they never see their Bumba cabocla, but mine is the opposite.  It is webbing up the entrance to the hide above its burrow and eats regularly.  I get a nice view of it on many nights when darkness arrives.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gypsy cola (Oct 28, 2016)

this went from least favorite T to Rose Hair worship...I am cool with that

Going to echo what others have said, theraphosa genus.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andrea82 (Oct 28, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Ah ah
> 
> View attachment 223644
> 
> ...


I am scarred for life....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## bryverine (Oct 28, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Seriously. I have no interest in poop snipers ('Avics') nor "run & hide" T's ('Pokies').


I've seen psalmopoeus do just this with quite some accuracy.


----------



## Abyss (Oct 28, 2016)

Easily G. rosea/portei


----------



## dopamine (Oct 28, 2016)

compnerd7 said:


> It's the striking colors, if your confused about that hype.


It's obviously subjective but i just don't see it. B. emilia or A. chalcodes have much prettier colors and comparable temperament imo and you don't hear about them nearly as much. They're also much cheaper lol. To each their own though...


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 28, 2016)

bryverine said:


> I've seen psalmopoeus do just this with quite some accuracy.


But they have that attitude I love, at least :-s

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mistertim (Oct 28, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> But they have that attitude I love, at least :-s


An Avic will shoot poop at you and run away. A Psalmo will shoot poop at you, turn around and go "what are you going to do about it?"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Matttoadman (Nov 6, 2016)

This is a good thread for beginners like myself. It's always good to see the cons of species. However it's always good to know that some put up with those cons. It's the pet rock vs the pet hole vs the pet bark.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Walker253 (Nov 6, 2016)

I'd have to say my least favorite species is pretty much any species as a tiny sling. I just don't have the time for them. They are hard to see, they need to eat several times a week, just maddening and I don't have the patience.
The adult species I won't own is the G porteri. I had two before. I don't deal with extended, 9 months to a year fasts very well. Just being honest. 
Patience at either end isn't my virtue, although I am getting better.


----------



## sdsnybny (Nov 6, 2016)

Walker253 said:


> I'd have to say my least favorite species is pretty much any species as a tiny sling. I just don't have the time for them. They are hard to see, they need to eat several times a week, just maddening and I don't have the patience.
> The adult species I won't own is the G porteri. I had two before. I don't deal with extended, 9 months to a year fasts very well. Just being honest.
> Patience at either end isn't my virtue, although I am getting better.


If you have multiple G. rosea(10)/porteri(6) someone is always eating LOL
I cant think of a least favorite, all are interesting in some way. Some are just frustrating but still interesting.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Award 1


----------



## Walker253 (Nov 6, 2016)

Haha, great! One cricket, waiting to be eaten, rotating between 16 tarantulas

Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Nov 6, 2016)

Good one ROFLMAO, I actually only have one picky eater in that group all the others take dubia and red runners.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Olan (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm not all that interested in any Asian species (I know, heresy for many people here). I would probably end up enjoying a Pokie, but I'm sticking with African and new world. The Asian pet holes or super reclusive arboreals (violaceopes, etc) don't appeal to me. Also, I never want to deal with a Theraphosa.


----------



## Marijan2 (Nov 6, 2016)

Olan said:


> I'm not all that interested in any Asian species (I know, heresy for many people here). I would probably end up enjoying a Pokie, but I'm sticking with African and new world. The Asian pet holes or super reclusive arboreals (violaceopes, etc) don't appeal to me. Also, I never want to deal with a Theraphosa.


might look up for Chilobrachys genus, they are super-interesting


----------



## Olan (Nov 6, 2016)

Marijan2 said:


> might look up for Chilobrachys genus, they are super-interesting


Ok I forgot about some of the Chilobrachys species. I would get a sp. electric blue in a heartbeat.


----------



## BobBarley (Nov 6, 2016)

Honestly, Old World t's don't interest me very much.

Lol, might get a Ceratogyrus sp. later though, those horns look awesome.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 14pokies (Nov 6, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> Honestly, Old World t's don't interest me very much.


 You can leave now

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Award 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Jeff23 (Nov 6, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> Honestly, Old World t's don't interest me very much.
> 
> Lol, might get a Ceratogyrus sp. later though, those horns look awesome.


Right now I don't have much interest in OW T's either.  I do have some interest in Monocrentropus balfouri but they seem to be fairly unavailable.  The Ceratogyrus sp. also do look very interesting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobBarley (Nov 6, 2016)

14pokies said:


> You can leave now


:/

OW venom + OW attitude + kid who has to wear skinny jeans because normal jeans are too wide and with a belt on, the jeans fold in the waist and digs into the hip hard, but still has to wear a belt with skinny jeans on because he's so skinny, and is often compared to a twig = not a fun time

And I mean, pretty much all the colors you find in OW can be found in NW too.


----------



## 14pokies (Nov 6, 2016)

Olan said:


> Ok  I would get a sp. electric blue in a heartbeat.


Who wouldn't? Lol

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Marijan2 (Nov 6, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> And I mean, pretty much all the colors you find in OW can be found in NW too.


yes but the hairs... i'd rather have a T that i need to be super careful for bite than inevitable constant stream of hairs whenever i open enclosures


----------



## BobBarley (Nov 6, 2016)

14pokies said:


> Who wouldn't? Lol


Tons of other, cheaper species that are "electric blue", take my A. versi for example:



Even more stunning in real life.



Marijan2 said:


> yes but the hairs... i'd rather have a T that i need to be super careful for bite than inevitable constant stream of hairs whenever i open enclosures


I guess that could be a point, but I barely react to hairs.  Even my stirmi barely stirs a reaction.  The hairs from the stirmi are like that of a weak ant sting to me, I just don't react to urticating hairs much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 14pokies (Nov 6, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> :/
> 
> OW venom + OW attitude + kid who has to wear skinny jeans because normal jeans are too wide and with a belt on, the jeans fold in the waist and digs into the hip hard, but still has to wear a belt with skinny jeans on because he's so skinny, and is often compared to a twig = not a fun time
> 
> And I mean, pretty much all the colors you find in OW can be found in NW too.


Probably a good idea to gain 70 or so pounds before you pick up a pokie Lol! 

It's not so much about the color It's how O/Ws behave that I love.. Many N/Ws have all the qualitys that I look for In Ts.. Ephebopus, psalmos,Taps Avics.. I don't dislike N/Ws at all.. I'm not a huge fan of wimpy terrestrials N/W or O/W..


----------



## Marijan2 (Nov 6, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> I guess that could be a point, but I barely react to hairs.  Even my stirmi barely stirs a reaction.  The hairs from the stirmi are like that of a weak ant sting to me, I just don't react to urticating hairs much.


you are super lucky there, i was like that too in start.  it all started as super bad reaction on N. chromatus hairs(worst ones by far) after 6 months of owning one, and then it started to happen with other T's as well. I literally get small blisters all over my hands that are super itchy and last for 2-3 days

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## 14pokies (Nov 6, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> Tons of other, cheaper species that are "electric blue", take my A. versi for example:
> View attachment 224297
> 
> 
> Even more stunning in real life.


Believe me I know I have 3 and a MM on loan ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobBarley (Nov 6, 2016)

14pokies said:


> Probably a good idea to gain 70 or so pounds before you pick up a pokie Lol!
> 
> It's not so much about the color It's how O/Ws behave that I love.. Many N/Ws have all the qualitys that I look for In Ts.. Ephebopus, psalmos,Taps Avics.. I don't dislike N/Ws at all.. I'm not a huge fan of wimpy terrestrials N/W or O/W..


One of the funniest things in the hobby for me is feeding.  And I mean huge amounts of NW have fantastic feeding responses.

Lol, fun fact my upper body strength (pretty much my strength in general) sucks A LOT.  My collarbones stick out like an OBT's fangs in a threat pose and I'm about 1/4" away from being able to wrap my hand al the way around my upper arm.  I also always fail the push up tests lol.



Marijan2 said:


> you are super lucky there, i was like that too in start.  it all started as super bad reaction on N. chromatus hairs(worst ones by far) after 6 months of owning one, and then it started to happen with other T's as well. I literally get small blisters all over my hands that are super itchy and last for 2-3 days


Hm, maybe I'll start having a reaction.  I have an N. chromatus and it's pretty much bald from kicking, but never received a reaction from it.  Only noticeable reactions have been my Pamphobeteus sp. SDG and my T. stirmi.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 14pokies (Nov 6, 2016)

Marijan2 said:


> you are super lucky there, i was like that too in start.  it all started as super bad reaction on N. chromatus hairs(worst ones by far) after 6 months of owning one, and then it started to happen with other T's as well. I literally get small blisters all over my hands that are super itchy and last for 2-3 days


 +1 to the above.. @BobBarley  Enjoy it while it lasts young blood.. Up untill about 3yrs ago I could get haired by anything and not react...  Now I hiss and cringe when when teeny slings get attitude and start flicking!



Jeff23 said:


> I do have some interest in Monocrentropus balfouri but they seem to be fairly unavailable.


They aren't really that hard to find.. Still kind of pricy by some standard's as far as slings go but they are worth every cent!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeff23 (Nov 7, 2016)

Marijan2 said:


> yes but the hairs... i'd rather have a T that i need to be super careful for bite than inevitable constant stream of hairs whenever i open enclosures


I don't understand this stream of hairs.  I now have over 50 NW T's and no hairs have bothered me yet.  Yes. I need to avoid them just like you need to avoid the bite.  I open my T containers three times a week for feeding and maintenance.



14pokies said:


> They aren't really that hard to find.. Still kind of pricy by some standard's as far as slings go but they are worth every cent!


I like them since their webbing style reminds me of N. incei and GBB's which I already have.  I didn't see them on any price list that I view regularly last time I looked so if they are there, I suspect you are right on the high price.  

I would figure they would be my introduction to OW's, but right now I don't see anything else that excites me.  I love arboreals and the Psalms, Avic's, and Tapi's are giving me satisfaction on that area.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 14pokies (Nov 7, 2016)

Jeff23 said:


> I like them since their webbing style reminds me of N. incei and GBB's which I already have.  I didn't see them on any price list that I view regularly last time I looked so if they are there, I suspect you are right on the high price.
> 
> I would figure they would be my introduction to OW's, but right now I don't see anything else that excites me.  I love arboreals and the Psalms, Avic's, and Tapi's are giving me satisfaction on that area.


As far as O/W attitude they aren't all that bad.. If your used to tossing psalmos and taps then your golden.. 
They are very heavy webbers that also burrow extensively but mine is visible alot and he seems to be getting bolder with age.. 

I Really can't say enough about this species they are a must have IMO..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kodi (Nov 7, 2016)

@BobBarley @14pokies don't get me wrong I absolutely love versi's and it was my first T about 4 years ago, but that blue is not "electric" like this species. At least in my dictionary it isn't.


----------



## Jeff23 (Nov 7, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> One of the funniest things in the hobby for me is feeding.  And I mean huge amounts of NW have fantastic feeding responses.
> 
> Lol, fun fact my upper body strength (pretty much my strength in general) sucks A LOT.  My collarbones stick out like an OBT's fangs in a threat pose and I'm about 1/4" away from being able to wrap my hand al the way around my upper arm.  I also always fail the push up tests lol.
> 
> ...


I do avoid the NW's that have reputations as terrible hair kickers.  My B. Smithi is the only T I own that has a reputation and it has went well; but hasn't had a molt either so maybe that has reduced the ones in the enclosure for when I do maintenance.  I avoided N. Chromatus simply because of the comments about its' hairs.


----------



## 14pokies (Nov 7, 2016)

Kodi said:


> @BobBarley @14pokies don't get me wrong I absolutely love versi's and it was my first T about 4 years ago, but that blue is not "electric" like this species. At least in my dictionary it isn't.


 I agree but I love versicolors..

I think the point Bob was making was bang for the buck and keeper compatibility.. 
Not many species are as gorgeous as versicolor at that price and because of their temperment they are a good choice for most keepers with little experience..

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Matttoadman (Nov 7, 2016)

I've been researching for months now, looking for that one t I can invest in to later breed and raise. After all that time the brown Hysterocrates laticeps seems to be winning. I guess to each his own.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Nov 7, 2016)

mistertim said:


> I've really never been interested in obligate burrowers (ducks @Chris LXXIX 's punch). They just don't appeal to me...I can respect them as very interesting animals with some very interesting habits but keeping them just isn't for me. I'm much more of an arboreal fan.


Ditto. Plus, all the baboon t's, because they're just too nasty. All of mine are NW & either opportunistic burrowers (Brachys, Grammies & giant birdeater types) & aboreals (Avics).


----------



## Red Eunice (Nov 7, 2016)

woodermeloon said:


> It's been over a year since there has been a post about peoples least favorite species.
> Based off my one experience with H. Lividum I would not take another unless it was gifted to me.
> 
> Id really like to hear your least favorite species and why. What T's have you found to be pet rocks? Which ones are so defensive that even feeding them is a chore? Do you hate avics because they projectile shit everywhere? Let me know your thoughts!


 Least favorite, hands down, P. murinus. Why: attitude and orange, my least favored color. Mostly the orange, I've others with highly defensive attitudes. Received a sling as a freebie and gave it away. I do keep their "mild" cousins lugardi and chordatus. 

 I've a few that people consider "pet rocks". I enjoy them as much as any other species I have.

 Defensive at feeding: juvenile C. paganus, comes out its burrow and immediately threat postures. Grabs a cricket and bolts back to the burrow.

 Haven't kept any Avic species for nearly 10 years, but most arboreals shoot "poo". Cleaning it off the sides is just part of keeping them. 

 PM me if you're "gifted" an H. lividum, I'll definitely take it.


----------



## Bugmom (Nov 7, 2016)

Jeff23 said:


> I like them since their webbing style reminds me of N. incei and GBB's which I already have.  I didn't see them on any price list that I view regularly last time I looked so if they are there, I suspect you are right on the high price.
> 
> I would figure they would be my introduction to OW's, but right now I don't see anything else that excites me.  I love arboreals and the Psalms, Avic's, and Tapi's are giving me satisfaction on that area.


I know where you can get some balfouri slings very soon; friend of mine has a sac. PM me if you want the info.

Also a great webber is C. darlingi. Yeah it's an OW baboon but mine have all been pretty chill, and they web the heck out of their enclosures. Some of them web more than my GBB and OBT.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jeff23 (Nov 7, 2016)

Bugmom said:


> I know where you can get some balfouri slings very soon; friend of mine has a sac. PM me if you want the info.
> 
> Also a great webber is C. darlingi. Yeah it's an OW baboon but mine have all been pretty chill, and they web the heck out of their enclosures. Some of them web more than my GBB and OBT.


That sounds interesting on the balfouri slings.  PM me with information once it becomes available.  From what I have read this species is a little more forgiving (not as high strung on its defensive nature).

I love the looks on the C. darlingi.  I still need to research it more since I really had not noticed it much until the recent discovery of the new species.  But that horn makes it a very interesting choice.


----------



## cold blood (Nov 7, 2016)

Marijan2 said:


> you are super lucky there, i was like that too in start.  it all started as super bad reaction on N. chromatus hairs(worst ones by far) after 6 months of owning one, and then it started to happen with other T's as well. I literally get small blisters all over my hands that are super itchy and last for 2-3 days





Jeff23 said:


> I don't understand this stream of hairs.  I now have over 50 NW T's and no hairs have bothered me yet.  Yes. I need to avoid them just like you need to avoid the bite.  I open my T containers three times a week for feeding and maintenance.


All in good time my friends.  For the first 12 years I never had a reaction (my collection was small for much of that time), I literally didn't understand what the fuss was all about...I thought I was "special"

Then a few years back I am unpacking some AF Avic avic...easy peasy....the last one, when it emerged, it held onto the paper towel it was packed in, causing it to fall urticating side down on the back of my hand.  I thought nothing of it and kept working.  About 30 minutes later I understood what everyone was talking about.   Now my skin reacts in similar fashion to poison ivy...blisters and everything.



Jeff23 said:


> I do avoid the NW's that have reputations as terrible hair kickers.  My B. Smithi is the only T I own that has a reputation and it has went well; but hasn't had a molt either so maybe that has reduced the ones in the enclosure for when I do maintenance.  I avoided N. Chromatus simply because of the comments about its' hairs.


Get a chromatus...my experience is that they kick less than other Nhandu species.  I've raised over 30 and can only recall a few isolated incidences of flicking.    Theyre a fantastic species, especially females...males get skittish as they grow, MMs are extremely skittish and prone to flicking a lot more....but its as easy as selling any males when juvies.   Chromatus is one cool NW terrestrial, and at the prices they are, there's no reason not to get one or 5.



wilkinss77 said:


> Ditto. Plus, all the baboon t's, because they're just too nasty. All of mine are NW & either opportunistic burrowers (Brachys, Grammies & giant birdeater types) & aboreals (Avics).


I find this to be not true.   Baboons and any fossirial for that matter, are really easy to deal with.  Its just a matter of giving them proper depth to make their underground home.  Once they have a nice deep burrow, they almost always retreat when spooked.    Issues arise when not enough is provided for them to make this home.  Without this, they generally will interpret the entire enclosure as their burrow.   When you have this happening, what you get is an instantly pissed off t as it sees your opening the top as a complete home invasion like you see on sooo many of those quality (lol) you tube videos.



Bugmom said:


> I know where you can get some balfouri slings very soon; friend of mine has a sac. PM me if you want the info.
> 
> Also a great webber is C. darlingi. Yeah it's an OW baboon but mine have all been pretty chill, and they web the heck out of their enclosures. Some of them web more than my GBB and OBT.


I believe @Blue Jaye is selling some from her vast communal, you could try contacting her, she's good people

Darlingi are indeed a great species...although I like marshalli even better.   These are two baboons that do stay out in the open most of the time, although I never found them to be overly defensive and certainly not at all skittish either....great eaters though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Love 2


----------



## Bugmom (Nov 7, 2016)

cold blood said:


> All in good time my friends.  For the first 12 years I never had a reaction (my collection was small for much of that time), I literally didn't understand what the fuss was all about...I thought I was "special"
> 
> Then a few years back I am unpacking some AF Avic avic...easy peasy....the last one, when it emerged, it held onto the paper towel it was packed in, causing it to fall urticating side down on the back of my hand.  I thought nothing of it and kept working.  About 30 minutes later I understood what everyone was talking about.   Now my skin reacts in similar fashion to poison ivy...blisters and everything.


Urticating hairs didn't bother me at all for years. Until they did. Now I get burning and itching that takes a day or two to show up; it doesn't happen immediately, but it lasts several days and it's miserable. Cortisone cream only takes the edge off. 



cold blood said:


> Darlingi are indeed a great species...although I like marshalli even better.   These are two baboons that do stay out in the open most of the time, although I never found them to be overly defensive and certainly not at all skittish either....great eaters though.


I need all the Ceratogyrus. ALL OF THEM, I SAY!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## woodermeloon (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who's become more sensitiveto hairs over the years. Rehousing my spiders now results in red spots all over!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jeff23 (Nov 8, 2016)

With regard to the subject of hairs, I guess I need to start wearing gloves when changing out water dishes, but these bad habits are hard to break.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bugmom (Nov 8, 2016)

Jeff23 said:


> With regard to the subject of hairs, I guess I need to start wearing gloves when changing out water dishes, but these bad habits are hard to break.


I'm bad about thinking "wonder if I can sex this molt" and not getting my gloves on first  Or cleaning out an old enclosure after a rehouse without wearing gloves.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## cold blood (Nov 8, 2016)

Bugmom said:


> I'm bad about thinking "wonder if I can sex this molt" and not getting my gloves on first  Or cleaning out an old enclosure after a rehouse without wearing gloves.


I've done that more than once, only to realize what I was doing.  Last time the palm I had the molt in itched for like a week.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79 (Nov 8, 2016)

Bloody hell that's a hell of a question. I was thinking of Avics but then I love the Versicolor. Do that's a non starter.

Hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## louise f (Nov 8, 2016)

Try to use duct tape over the spots where the itchy is @cold blood  and @Bugmom it helps a little

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## woodermeloon (Nov 9, 2016)

Does anyone know the mechanism as to why we become more sensitive to these hairs? And does anyone else see the cruel irony in becoming more sensitive to something you love??


----------



## basin79 (Nov 9, 2016)

woodermeloon said:


> Does anyone know the mechanism as to why we become more sensitive to these hairs? And does anyone else see the cruel irony in becoming more sensitive to something you love??


It happens with DWA snakes too. Owners can become extremely sensitive to dried venom. 

It could be a way for the human body to make you worse so you avoid the problem. If you keep getting hit by hairs your body might "think" it's procedures aren't working so ups the symptoms.


----------



## Bugmom (Nov 9, 2016)

woodermeloon said:


> Does anyone know the mechanism as to why we become more sensitive to these hairs? And does anyone else see the cruel irony in becoming more sensitive to something you love??





> In many allergic reactions, the immune system, when first exposed to an allergen, produces a type of antibody called immunoglobulin E (IgE). IgE binds to a type of white blood cell called basophils in the bloodstream and to a similar type of cell called mast cells in the tissues. The first exposure may make people sensitive to the allergen but does not cause symptoms. When sensitized people subsequently encounter the allergen, the basophils and mast cells with IgE on their surface release substances (such as histamine, prostaglandins, and leukotrienes) that cause swelling or inflammation in the surrounding tissues. Such substances begin a cascade of reactions that continue to irritate and harm tissues. These reactions range from mild to severe.


http://www.merckmanuals.com/home/im...vity-disorders/overview-of-allergic-reactions
Strange, isn't yet? Yet you can undergo immunotherapy for allergens, such as insect venom, to lessen your reaction to it, yet repeated exposure to urticating hairs has the opposite effect. You become _more _allergic. I wonder how they make immunotherapy work (when it works) - what are they doing to the allergen to cause your body to have less reaction when it's administered?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Nov 10, 2016)

Least favourite is probably G. rosea/porteri, doubt I'll ever get either when there's plenty of other Grammo's that look much better and have better appetites.

I initially had no interest in keeping any OW's but I got given a Chilobrachys huahini sling as a surprise freebie when I got my B. emilia so I'll see if that changes my mind on them.

As for hairs, the only T's in my collection whose hairs really bother me are my L. difficilis, L. parahybana (she bloody knows it as well, I swear she kicks hairs for the sake of it sometimes) and my A. geniculata to a lesser extent, the rest either don't kick hairs or cause no reaction at all when they do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Nov 10, 2016)

The Grym Reaper said:


> Least favourite is probably G. rosea/porteri, doubt I'll ever get either when there's plenty of other Grammo's that look much better and have better appetites.
> 
> I initially had no interest in keeping any OW's but I got given a Chilobrachys huahini sling as a surprise freebie when I got my B. emilia so I'll see if that changes my mind on them.
> 
> As for hairs, the only T's in my collection whose hairs really bother me are my L. difficilis, L. parahybana (she bloody knows it as well, I swear she kicks hairs for the sake of it sometimes) and my A. geniculata to a lesser extent, the rest either don't kick hairs or cause no reaction at all when they do.


@Jeff23 , and you thought receiving an H.gigas as freebie was bad? Check above post,

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## dopamine (Nov 10, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> @Jeff23 H.gigas as freebie


That sounds like a pretty awesome freebie lol


----------



## Andrea82 (Nov 10, 2016)

dopamine said:


> That sounds like a pretty awesome freebie lol


It is, generally, but not so much if you're only keeping NW. See his thread 'falling into OW'

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vanessa (Nov 11, 2016)

I guess I might be the only one who says C. cyaneopubescens. Don't get me wrong, because I do love my girls and I'm not going to part with them, but they are probably my least favourite. The bright colours don't appeal to me at all - understated and more subtle colouring is what I find the most attractive. My girls are very skittish, although they have never been defensive. They never want to eat and have no enthusiasm to do so.
I got them because I wanted someone who webbed. It took forever for them to do so and now all their webbing is looking dingy and neglected and it's an eyesore. It used to look lovely and now it's just dirty and pathetic looking.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Olan (Nov 12, 2016)

VanessaS said:


> I guess I might be the only one who says C. cyaneopubescens. Don't get me wrong, because I do love my girls and I'm not going to part with them, but they are probably my least favourite. The bright colours don't appeal to me at all - understated and more subtle colouring is what I find the most attractive. My girls are very skittish, although they have never been defensive. They never want to eat and have no enthusiasm to do so.
> I got them because I wanted someone who webbed. It took forever for them to do so and now all their webbing is looking dingy and neglected and it's an eyesore. It used to look lovely and now it's just dirty and pathetic looking.
> View attachment 224706


Oh my god, I didn't want to say anything cause I thought I'd be burned at the stake but I had a GBB and didn't like it. At the sling stage it was great, but the adult, although beautiful, was boring and a fussy eater and lacked character. OBT is my choice for a beautiful webber nowadays.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## darkness975 (Nov 12, 2016)

woodermeloon said:


> Id really like to hear your least favorite species and why


The ones that I do not currently own, for obvious reasons!



VanessaS said:


> I guess I might be the only one who says _C. cyaneopubescens_. Don't get me wrong, because I do love my girls and I'm not going to part with them, but they are probably my least favorite. The bright colors don't appeal to me at all - understated and more subtle coloring is what I find the most attractive. My girls are very skittish, although they have never been defensive. They never want to eat and have no enthusiasm to do so.
> I got them because I wanted someone who webbed. It took forever for them to do so and now all their webbing is looking dingy and neglected and it's an eyesore. It used to look lovely and now it's just dirty and pathetic looking.
> View attachment 224706


Sounds like you got some unusual specimens of the species.  Most of the ones I have seen are much more attentive to their homes and are good eaters.



Jeff23 said:


> With regard to the subject of hairs, I guess I need to start wearing gloves when changing out water dishes, but these bad habits are hard to break.


Use 2oz souffle cups.  When the water level drops use long handled tweezers to pull the old one out and place a new one in. Makes the risk of touching the setae virtually non-existent while at the same time makes cleaning the water dish a breeze since all you have to do is a quick swap.


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Nov 14, 2016)

B. albospilosum "Hobby form" simply because the much fluffier non-hybridized B. albospilosum nicaraguan wild type exists. It's not that I dislike albo's it's just that the nicaragua imports and their offspring are so much better and the fact I could have a T thats better in every way in my opinion puts the hobby form pretty low on my list.


----------



## ledzeppelin (Nov 15, 2016)

I don't really care for T. blondi.. Although they are big, their colors are dull and there's the health problems etc..  Don't get me wrong, I'd love one, but I'm not really such a fan. I prefer T. Stirmi.


----------



## chanda (Nov 18, 2016)

VanessaS said:


> I guess I might be the only one who says C. cyaneopubescens. Don't get me wrong, because I do love my girls and I'm not going to part with them, but they are probably my least favourite. The bright colours don't appeal to me at all - understated and more subtle colouring is what I find the most attractive. My girls are very skittish, although they have never been defensive. They never want to eat and have no enthusiasm to do so.
> I got them because I wanted someone who webbed. It took forever for them to do so and now all their webbing is looking dingy and neglected and it's an eyesore. It used to look lovely and now it's just dirty and pathetic looking.
> View attachment 224706


These are definitely my least favorite, too! (They're also the only ones, other than wild-caught local Aphonopelma sp. that I have two of! Go figure.) My first GBB was a Craigslist purchase (a 2-fer with a beautiful "blue bloom bird-eater" (Pamphobeteus sp?) from a guy who was deploying in the military). The GBB was a terrible hair kicker. He turned out to be a mature male so I swapped him to another guy who was looking to mate his female and received a juvenile A. avic instead. I went and picked up a couple of younger GBBs, hoping they'd be good display tarantulas. Turns out I hardly ever see them - and every time I dare disturb them (to feed them, fill their water dishes, remove molts or dead crickets, etc.) they kick hairs like crazy. Even my T. stirmi is more cooperative! They spend all their time in their webs (which are pretty impressive, I'll grant them that, though they are full of substrate, pieces of molts, etc.) and are not terribly aggressive feeders, usually preferring to wait until after I've gone before tackling their crickets.


----------



## Minty (Feb 2, 2019)

From the species I've owned, the Hapalopus triseriatus, is probably the tarantula I get the least enjoyment from, though I still appreciate its colourful abdomen. I can't be the only person who thinks it's one of the tarantulas that doesn't look stereotypically like a tarantula? I think it's the legs.


----------



## KezyGLA (Feb 2, 2019)

Minty said:


> From the species I've owned, the Hapalopus triseriatus, is probably the tarantula I get the least enjoyment from, though I still appreciate its colourful abdomen. I can't be the only person who thinks it's one of the tarantulas that doesn't look stereotypically like a tarantula? I think it's the legs.


I think they look good. But behavour wise, boring.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vanisher (Feb 2, 2019)

I dont like B harmori very much. I dont know why, tjey are beutiful, but not my cup of tea! Of all NW spiders i like the Phormictopus genus the best i think!


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Feb 2, 2019)

H. maculata gives me the jibblies.


----------



## cold blood (Feb 2, 2019)

1. H. mac....i dont get the hype surrounding a schizoprenic, photosensitive, potent arboreal.

2. C. lividus....beautiful, but a vastly over rated pet hole.

3.  LP...boring

4.  Theraphosa...military grade hairs on a big brown t....no thanks.

5.  OBT...the ultimate in over rated ts.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Venom1080 (Feb 2, 2019)

TYPHOCHLAENA  SELADONIA

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The Seraph (Feb 2, 2019)

cold blood said:


> Theraphosa...military grade hairs on a big brown t....no thanks.


THIS! So much this.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 2, 2019)

Venom1080 said:


> TYPHOCHLAENA  SELADONIA


Caps lock 

I do love and appreciate basically every (somewhat) _Theraphosidae _but I will tell you what I will never keep or keep anymore*.

Basically 'Avics' (no matter which species, no matter how 'rare' a certain species can be) and the so called 'dwarf T's', in particular the NW's 'dwarf' ones.

'*Avics*': Yes I know that 'Avics' are so cool and whatever and that 'everyone' likes those and that 'no collection is worth of that name without one' and etc but for me are nothing else than too much coloured boring poop shooters... give me whatever _Psalmopoeus_ species you want, and I will take that.

'*Dwarfs*': Simply _Theraphosidae _and 'Dwarfs' can't mix, is a nonsense for me. Period. If I want a microbe, I will purchase a microbe 

*Of course I wouldn't say a 'No' to eventually rescued T's, so if 'Avics' and 'Dwarfs' are in that, yeah, well, ok. But let's hope not.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Feb 2, 2019)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Caps lock


That was on purpose.  I really don't much care for the hordes of people moaning about how much they need one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 2, 2019)

Venom1080 said:


> That was on purpose.  I really don't much care for the hordes of people moaning about how much they need one.


Yes, I've guessed that and I agree with you, but still caps lock is outrageous


----------



## Venom1080 (Feb 2, 2019)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Yes I've guessed that and I agree with you, but still, caps lock is outrageous

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Minty (Feb 2, 2019)

Venom1080 said:


> TYPHOCHLAENA  SELADONIA


Yeah, seen a few in person and though their colours are nice, the adult size is just too small.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## antinous (Feb 2, 2019)

Venom1080 said:


> TYPHOCHLAENA  SELADONIA


x2

Colors are nice, size nah. Get me a Pamphobeteus sized tarantula with the same colors and then come talk to me. Until then, keep your Phiddipus sized spider.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Venom1080 (Feb 2, 2019)

antinous said:


> x2
> 
> Colors are nice, size nah. Get me a Pamphobeteus sized tarantula with the same colors and then come talk to me. Until then, keep your Phiddipus sized spider.


Did we just have a similar opinion on a tarantula?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 2, 2019)

Venom1080 said:


> Did we just have a similar opinion on a tarantula?


More likely, actually everyone that isn't under the spell of the "fashion T's" insanity (like happened in early 90's, in Europe, with 'blue T's') can see that _T.seladonia_ are only an over priced (and today, for that matter, even hard to get) 'scam' 

It's like _H.pulchripes_, I *always *stated in this site that people were basically paying an helluva of bucks for a differently coloured, same easy to breed, more little and shy, 'OBT'


----------



## Venom1080 (Feb 2, 2019)

Chris LXXIX said:


> More likely, actually everyone that isn't under the spell of the "fashion T's" insanity (like happened in early 90's, in Europe, with 'blue T's') can see that _T.seladonia_ are only an over priced (and today, for that matter, even hard to get) 'scam'
> 
> It's like _H.pulchripes_, I *always *stated in this site that people were basically paying an helluva of bucks for a differently coloured, same easy to breed, more little and shy, 'OBT'


It's an ongoing joke between me and the Pamphobeteus lover there.  We have different views on which genera are worth collecting.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 2, 2019)

Venom1080 said:


> It's an ongoing joke between me and the Pamphobeteus lover there.  We have different views on which genera are worth collecting.


Yep, guessed that: but I had a good chance for joke about the 'Fashion T's' enthusiasts, ih ih


----------



## carbarbobber (Feb 4, 2019)

So far, my A. geniculata is just a pet coconut. She's not in premolt, but she created a tunnel system under her coconut hide and I haven't seen her for a couple weeks. Everyone else I have is out and about webbing or chilling, even my B. albopilosum is seen more.
She is a pretty spooder, if I ever see her again.


----------



## Andrea82 (Feb 8, 2019)

carbarbobber said:


> So far, my A. geniculata is just a pet coconut. She's not in premolt, but she created a tunnel system under her coconut hide and I haven't seen her for a couple weeks. Everyone else I have is out and about webbing or chilling, even my B. albopilosum is seen more.
> She is a pretty spooder, if I ever see her again.


Is it a sling? They tend to burrow as slings, but after the 5 cm legspan they stay out in the open more and more, so don't give up hope yet


----------



## Arachnophoric (Feb 8, 2019)

I want to start with the disclaimer that I can find something to enjoy/appreciate in any species of tarantula - from the boring and brown to the cantankerous, colorful, and coveted. I don't think there's any single species I'd turn my nose up at if someone offered it to me (if I don't already have it), as long as I had the space and means to take care of it. 

Out of all the species in my collection, I've admittedly been the most disappointed with my Grammostola pulchra slings. Going on 3 years of having these buggers and only one of them is starting to sport adult coloration - it's the largest of the three and I don't think it measures past 2 inches. Its sibling is the smallest and hasn't molted for me in over a year despite being fat as the broad side of a barn. The third one is my favorite of the three, only because it has a habit of curiously exploring when I open the enclosure, unlike the other two which are relatively skittish. I'm sure my feelings on them will change after they gain some more size, but I don't think I'll be investing in any more pulchra for a while.

Despite seeming like they'd be right up my alley, I don't feel any inclination to get a Lampropelma violaceopes. I think they're attractive Ts, certainly, but something about it just leaves me feeling pretty indifferent to them overall.


----------



## boina (Feb 8, 2019)

I just read through all 8 pages of this - 8 pages of tarantula dislikes. Why did I do that???

Anyway, now I need to put my opinion here:



cold blood said:


> 4. Theraphosa...military grade hairs on a big brown t....no thanks.


1. This. Definitely this.

2. Other brown spiders. I have quite a few Pamphos but I'm a bit disillusioned with them. I mean, why would I need several large brown, very similar looking spiders whose only relevant difference is in the name tag?

3. NO HORNS. If it has a horn I don't like it.

4. Pet holes. Like the whole former Haplopelma genus plus some others, too. I just don't see the appeal in a box of dirt with a hole in the middle.

5. Blue hype species, like P. met., T. seladonia and the like. I have a few blue ones but only because they have some other redeeming qualities. Generally I prefer other colors.

6. S. cal. Fast, skittish, brown-ish, potent, not very visibly… not really for me. I've been thinking about the H. mac because of this fantastic pattern, but if I don't see it what's the point?

Hmmm, I guess I've become picky…


----------



## Minty (Feb 8, 2019)

boina said:


> I just read through all 8 pages of this - 8 pages of tarantula dislikes. Why did I do that???
> 
> Anyway, now I need to put my opinion here:
> 
> ...


What is it about the horns, you dislike?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob1985 (Feb 8, 2019)

Nhandu genus... their urticating hairs are BRUTAL!


----------



## BoyFromLA (Feb 8, 2019)

boina said:


> 3. NO HORNS. If it has a horn I don't like it.


Oh wow, I am with you on this 100%.

Reactions: Beer 1


----------



## Arachnophoric (Feb 8, 2019)

boina said:


> 3. NO HORNS. If it has a horn I don't like it.





BoyFromLA said:


> Oh wow, I am with you on this 100%.


You guys just don't like fun. 

I am curious as well though, what is it about the horns you two don't like? I suppose in the case of the new _Ceratogyrus_ I can understand, because that thing looks *bizarre*_. _Do the smaller horns on species like _darlingi_ and _marshalli_ have the same effect for you? What about species that have less of a horn and is more like a little "button", like _C. sanderi_ or _S. hoffmanni_? Do those bother you as well?


----------



## BoyFromLA (Feb 8, 2019)

Arachnophoric said:


> You guys just don't like fun.
> 
> I am curious as well though, what is it about the horns you two don't like? I suppose in the case of the new _Ceratogyrus_ I can understand, because that thing looks *bizarre*_. _Do the smaller horns on species like _darlingi_ and _marshalli_ have the same effect for you? What about species that have less of a horn and is more like a little "button", like _C. sanderi_ or _S. hoffmanni_? Do those bother you as well?


It’s not about less of or more of a horn, it’s ALL about a horn or no horn.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arachnophoric (Feb 8, 2019)

BoyFromLA said:


> It’s not about less of or more of a horn, it’s ALL about a horn or no horn.


But what ABOUT the horn?  You just dislike how it looks? Does it look wrong to you?


----------



## BoyFromLA (Feb 8, 2019)

Arachnophoric said:


> But what ABOUT the horn?  You just dislike how it looks? Does it look wrong to you?


I don’t know, it feels weird.

(That rating was mis click by the way)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arachnophoric (Feb 8, 2019)

BoyFromLA said:


> I don’t know, it feels weird.
> 
> (That rating was mis click by the way)


Gotcha! Sometimes things just don't look right, and while I personally disagree in this circumstance I can understand where you're coming from. Thanks for indulging my curiosity. 

Uuuuuhuh, _sure_ it was.


----------



## boina (Feb 8, 2019)

Minty said:


> What is it about the horns, you dislike?





Arachnophoric said:


> I am curious as well though, what is it about the horns you two don't like?


Well @BoyFromLA already gave the answer:



BoyFromLA said:


> I don’t know, it feels weird.


It's really hard to describe, it's just weirding me out. It looks as if it doesn't belong there.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Minty (Feb 8, 2019)

Arachnophoric said:


> Gotcha! Sometimes things just don't look right, and while I personally disagree in this circumstance I can understand where you're coming from. Thanks for indulging my curiosity.
> 
> Uuuuuhuh, _sure_ it was.


Just noticed he doesn’t give out any ratings lol. 


boina said:


> Well @BoyFromLA already gave the answer:
> 
> 
> 
> It's really hard to describe, it's just weirding me out. It looks as if it doesn't belong there.


Fair enough, I can understand that. I feel that way about baked beans.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Greasylake (Feb 8, 2019)

1) Theraphosa, the reasons have already been covered by the others.

2) Honestly not that big of a fan of the Grammostolas. I'm going to be crucified for this but they always just seemed "meh" to me.

3) The orange color form OBT hurts my eyes, I don't want a neon tarantula.

I think that's it for now. I may come in and update this as I find things I don't like.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 8, 2019)

Greasylake said:


> Honestly not that big of a fan of the Grammastolas. I'm going to be crucified for this but they always just seemed "meh" to me.


_Grammostola_, God damn it. _Gramm*o*stola_. With the 'o' 

Why I keep see an helluva of Americans typing Gramm*a*stola and, sometimes, 'Dubai roaches' instead of _B.dubia_? Are those roaches an Arabic variant you can find inside a oil barrel?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Arachnophoric (Feb 8, 2019)

Chris LXXIX said:


> _Grammostola_, God damn it. _Gramm*o*stola_. With the 'o'
> 
> Why I keep see an helluva of Americans typing Gramm*a*stola and, sometimes, 'Dubai roaches' instead of _B.dubia_? Are those roaches an Arabic variant you can find inside a oil barrel?


Pretty sure "Dubai" roach is a result of that pesky autocorrect.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Greasylake (Feb 8, 2019)

Chris LXXIX said:


> _Grammostola_, God damn it. _Gramm*o*stola_. With the 'o'


Looks like I am being crucified but this time for a typo

Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 2


----------



## Tenebrarius (Feb 8, 2019)

any brachypelmas I am very disappointed in my B. smithi. been thinking about getting a LP or N chromatus, hope I don't get disappointed. I love all my Ts, and all them are the best...EXCEPT for that boring B smithi.


----------



## dangerforceidle (Feb 8, 2019)

boina said:


> 3. NO HORNS. If it has a horn I don't like it.


This is part of the reason why _C. meridionalis_ is the undisputed champion of _Ceratogyrus_, in my opinion.  That and I like the darker colours of the patterns.

I've never been much of a fan of the red/orange/flame leg/knee terrestrial tarantulas, personally.  Mostly a visual thing.  Exceptions are _B. auratus_ and _M. mesomelas_ for terrestrials, where the orange/red functions more as a highlight against a dark black.  

That said, I would keep any tarantula species, and would enjoy the individual if it was in my care.  I just put some at a higher priority to own than others, and I'm aiming to keep my friend list at ~20 individuals.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## carbarbobber (Feb 8, 2019)

Andrea82 said:


> Is it a sling? They tend to burrow as slings, but after the 5 cm legspan they stay out in the open more and more, so don't give up hope yet


She's about 4 inches legspan.


----------



## Andrea82 (Feb 8, 2019)

carbarbobber said:


> She's about 4 inches legspan.


Guess you got the oddball of the sack then...


----------



## Garth Vader (Feb 8, 2019)

Of the Ts I have owned, my G. pulchripes is my least favorite.  I worry about her.  She rarely eats, hasn't molted in 2 years of owning her, and is often scrunched up in stress pose.  She must be quite depressed.  

I have no desire to ever own on OBT.  Or most OWs for that matter.  Fast, potent venom, super defensive.  No thanks.

I love my Avic, Aphonopelma, Euathlus.  If I had more space, I would get more Aphonopelma and Aviculara.  Also, my psycho lady Nhandu chromatus is pretty great.  I wish I could give some of her spunk to Eeyore pulchripes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 8, 2019)

Garth Vader said:


> Of the Ts I have owned, my G. pulchripes is my least favorite.  I worry about her.  She rarely eats, hasn't molted in 2 years of owning her, and is often scrunched up in stress pose.  She must be quite depressed.
> 
> I have no desire to ever own on OBT.  Or most OWs for that matter.  Fast, potent venom, super defensive.  No thanks.
> 
> I love my Avic, Aphonopelma, Euathlus.  If I had more space, I would get more Aphonopelma and Aviculara.  Also, my psycho lady Nhandu chromatus is pretty great.  I wish I could give some of her spunk to Eeyore pulchripes.


But you didn't had already an OW, my friend?


----------



## Garth Vader (Feb 8, 2019)

Chris LXXIX said:


> But you didn't had already an OW, my friend?


That sling died, unfortunately.   He molted and then never ate or drank anything after that and eventually I found him dead.  So it didn't really increase my love for the OWs.

Reactions: Sad 2 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 8, 2019)

Garth Vader said:


> That sling died, unfortunately.   He molted and then never ate or drank anything after that and eventually I found him dead.  So it didn't really increase my love for the OWs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Feb 8, 2019)

Garth Vader said:


> That sling died, unfortunately.   He molted and then never ate or drank anything after that and eventually I found him dead.  So it didn't really increase my love for the OWs.


Sounds like you may have been dealing with a sucking stomach issue. 
http://arachnoboards.com/threads/checking-for-the-sucking-stomach-on-your-molts.306981/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Garth Vader (Feb 8, 2019)

Nightstalker47 said:


> Sounds like you may have been dealing with a sucking stomach issue.
> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/checking-for-the-sucking-stomach-on-your-molts.306981/


Agreed.  It was an A. ezendami and while they are known to not eat often as slings, it went on for a while and eventually I found him in a death curl.  

I didn't want to believe it and convinced myself it was another molt and took all the dirt out of the condiment cup to try to find him.  But he was gone.  It was my first T loss.

Reactions: Sad 5


----------



## jezzy607 (Feb 8, 2019)

I *LOVE* Aphonopelmas, but I have a group of probable A. iodius slings that I've had since 2008, and they are now a wopping 1.5"! Almost 11 years old, molt once a year and hardly gain any size

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## weibkreux (Feb 8, 2019)

boina said:


> 5. Blue hype species, like P. met., T. seladonia and the like. I have a few blue ones but only because they have some other redeeming qualities. Generally I prefer other colors.


Same, its kind of overrated for me. They're beautiful but I really like black over blue. 

I also don't like it that most beautiful Ts are pet holes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garth Vader (Feb 8, 2019)

jezzy607 said:


> I *LOVE* Aphonopelmas, but I have a group of probable A. iodius slings that I've had since 2008, and they are now a wopping 1.5"! Almost 11 years old, molt once a year and hardly gain any size


My god.  I though my A. anax was slow.  How long do A. iodius live, if they take this long to grow?!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## jezzy607 (Feb 9, 2019)

Garth Vader said:


> My god.  I though my A. anax was slow.  How long do A. iodius live, if they take this long to grow?!


I would imagine a long time...but I wonder if they grow faster in the wild where seasonal queues are more obvious (cold winter/hot summer)


----------



## Garth Vader (Feb 9, 2019)

jezzy607 said:


> I would imagine a long time...but I wonder if they grow faster in the wild where seasonal queues are more obvious (cold winter/hot summer)


Well let us know in about 15 years!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

